# Hoyt Alphaburner for sale



## superga (Apr 3, 2009)

28 inch, 70lbs, Hoyt quiver and stabilizer, Trophy Taker rest, Spot Hogg Sight, Custom made strings and cable by Crackers (U.S.A.). In excellent condition a bargain at R7500.00. Contact [email protected]


----------

